# Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!



## SebastianHH (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Boardies!

Ich weiss die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt.
Ich habe aber zu den Ruten die mich interresieren nicht wirklich viel gefunden.

Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe. Ich will mit ihr hauptsächlich auf Zanderjagd gehen. Sie soll auf jeden Fall 2,70 m lang sein. 2,80 is auch noch OK.
Sie sollte eine schnelle Spitze haben. 
Köder werden Gummis von 8-15cm sein. 
Und höchstens Köpfe von 21g.
Preis sollte so bis 200 Euro gehen.

Folgende Ruten haben mich bis jetzt interresiert:
Sportx Twister 2,70 45g
Daiwa Infinity Gummifischrute 2,70 30-60 oder 40-80g
Jan Gutjahr X-Blade 2,70 30-75g 

Wie ist eure Meinung zu diesen Ruten?
Ihr könnt mir gerne auch noch andere gute Vorschläge machen.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## HD4ever (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

ich fische die Damokles ... 2,7 m 30-80g
top Rute zum Gummifischen an der Elbe und nicht sooo teuer ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Die üblichen Verdächtigen:
Iron Claw Damokles und Quantum Crypton Zanderstick

Nicht mein Geschmack, aber scheinbar sehr beliebt.

Die Damokles fische ich selber, man kann über diese Rute nicht meckern, die hat immer brav ihre Fische gedrillt. Nur liegt mir so eine reine Spitzenaktion überhaupt nicht.

zu den Sportex-Ruten: also ich find sie doch recht überteuert für so altbackenes Material. Ich hatte noch keine Sportex in der Hand, die es in Punkto Schnelligkeit mit moderneren Blanks aufnehmen konnte. Finde die kommen alle recht weich daher, jedenfalls die ich befummeln durfte (die Twister, Carat Spin, Carat Zander, Kev Pike).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Die Speedmaster finde ich gut, gibt es ab etwa 100€ (stollenwerk hat glaube ich das beste Angebot)

Beste Gummirute ist für mich dann die VHF, aber da langen Dir die 200€ nur wenn Du selber aufbaust? Oder eventuell was gebrauchtes zu bekommen ist? Die Damokles ist als Gufi-Rute auch immer interessant, auh eine günstige Lösung, momentan oft im Abverkauf.

Wurfgewicht würde ich schon den 70g-Bereich empfehlen, ist eben für die Bisserkennung einfacher, das "TOK" kommt härter an. Die Daiwa Infinity habe oich schon gefischt, verarbeitung war für die Preisklasse nicht gut, Kopflastig und für mich schlechter als die Speedmaster. Die Sportex Twister kenne ich nicht persönlich.

Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe. Ich will mit ihr hauptsächlich auf Zanderjagd gehen. Sie soll auf jeden Fall 2,70 m lang sein.


Sag mal, hast Du nicht eine Blechpeitsche, die für sowas auch geht? 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Beste Gummirute ist für mich dann die VHF, aber da langen Dir die 200€ nur wenn Du selber aufbaust? Oder eventuell was gebrauchtes zu bekommen ist?


Da kann ich Stefan nur zustimmen, gerade die VHF-75 gibt da die Gipfel-Meßlatte vor.
Und - gebraucht gehen die doch wirklich für unter 200 EUR weg, was den Käufer freut, den Verkäufer weniger ...
(Einen Teileset Blank/Ringe/Rute bekommt man dafür auch ganz ordentlich zusammen)
Zuraten zur Mehrausgabe einer individuell angepaßten kann man bei geplanten 200 EUR nur dringend, gerade beim Gufieren, und ich meine eben, daß man mit einer sehr einfach+günstig aufgebauten aber passenden Handmade ohne Schnickschnack immer noch viel besser fährt und mehr von hat, als mit einer von der Stange mit den dollsten Sachen dran ...


----------



## SebastianHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich fische die Damokles ... 2,7 m 30-80g
> top Rute zum Gummifischen an der Elbe und nicht sooo teuer ...


 

Danke für den Tipp. Aber die Rute kommt für mich nicht in 
Frage.

MfG


----------



## JerkerHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Sportex Carat Spin 3,00 m 65gr. Wurfgewicht !!! 

Top !!! 

Mit ner 2500 Stella von Shimano !!! 

MfG 
Jerker


----------



## SebastianHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Speedmaster finde ich gut, gibt es ab etwa 100€ (stollenwerk hat glaube ich das beste Angebot)
> 
> Beste Gummirute ist für mich dann die VHF, aber da langen Dir die 200€ nur wenn Du selber aufbaust? Oder eventuell was gebrauchtes zu bekommen ist? Die Damokles ist als Gufi-Rute auch immer interessant, auh eine günstige Lösung, momentan oft im Abverkauf.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für den Beitrag. Die Speedmaster mag ich persönlich nicht so sehr. Habe sie mir schon öfters angeguckt. 
Die Speedmaster in 50-100g fühlt sich schon ganz gut an, konnte mich aber nicht ganz überzeugen. Ich mag den Griff auch nicht so sehr.
Die Daiwa konnte ich noch nicht begrabbeln. Gefiehl mir aber von der Beschreibung ganz gut. Da ich hier im Board fast gar nicht über die Rute geredet wird, habe ich mir schon gedacht das das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht stimmt.

MfG


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Davon ab würde ich aber auch sagen das es besser ist mit der BP zu fischen als irgendwas anderes zum Jiggen zu kaufen, wenn Du das Niveau einer BP gewohnt bist solltest Du wenn  es speziell zum Gufiangeln gedacht ist schon mal einen sehr ernsten Blick auf die VHF werfen... Wenn die Dir zu hart sein sollte kannst Du auch direkt bei der BP bleiben.

Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## SebastianHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast Du nicht eine Blechpeitsche, die für sowas auch geht?
> 
> Das is richtig. Ich besitze eine Blechpeitsche.
> Für mich persönlich passt die Rute nicht so in dieses Einsatzgebiet. Ich benutze die Rute fürs Allround-Hechtangeln.
> ...


 
Habe auch schon überlegt mir eine Harrison VHF 30-75g bauen zu lassen. Liegt natürlich deutlich über 200 Euro. Aber ist eine Rute für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## JerkerHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Hol dir ne neue Sportex !!!! 

Besser geht nicht!!!


----------



## JerkerHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Habe auch schon überlegt mir eine Harrison VHF 30-75g bauen zu lassen. Liegt natürlich deutlich über 200 Euro. Aber ist eine Rute für die Ewigkeit.


 

130 € für ne geile Sportex reicht !!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hol dir ne neue Sportex !!!!
> 
> Besser geht nicht!!!



Die Blanks sind alt und schwer, dazu langsam. Kann man fischen, aber eher als Universalspinne, doch nicht zum geziehlten gufieren?

Sind ja keine schlechten Ruten, aber es gibt heute einfach echt bessere, gerade für das gesuchte Einsatzgebiet!


Schon mal ne VHF in der Hand gehabt? Ein Kumpel von mir hat am selben tag als er das erste mal mit der VHF gefischt hat seine Sportex (ich glaube er hat 4 oder 5 Stück?) in den Keller gestellt, und zumindest zum Angeln mit Gufi kommt die da nicht mehr raus, seit er die VHF hat. Dazu kamen dann auch noch 2 Speedmaster, jetzt stehen die Sportex im dunklen Keller, weil sie eben doch schwerer und langsamer sind, sehr robust zwar, aber eben nicht mehr auf Höhe der Zeit!


----------



## JerkerHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Blanks sind alt und schwer, dazu langsam. Kann man fischen, aber eher als Universalspinne, doch nicht zum geziehlten gufieren?
> 
> Sind ja keine schlechten Ruten, aber es gibt heute einfach echt bessere, gerade für das gesuchte Einsatzgebiet!
> 
> ...


 

hmmm... das stimmt nicht ganz.. 

die VHF  sind super Ruten habe davon selber 3 Stück. 

Sportex mit den neuen Blanks sind kein stück schlechter ! 

Wobei die VHF wirklich leichter sind !!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@ Schleien-Stefan:

Du diskutierst gerade mit jemanden, bei dem jedes zweite Posting ungefähr so aussieht:


> SPORTEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111


Vergebene Liebesmüh! 

Solche Leute gibt es. Der eine brüllt grundsätzlich SHIMANO, egal um was es geht, der andere "Red Arc!!!!". Es gibt diese Fachmänner, die irgendwann erkannt haben, daß es einfach nur eine Marke gibt und alles andere kann einfach nix.

"Besser geht nicht" und "VHF ist kein Stück besser" zeigt einfach überlegene Erfahrung, wie will man dagegen ankommen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

In die Richtung kann ich nur mit einem dienen:

Baccardi !!! !!! !!!

:#2:#g:#2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> hmmm... das stimmt nicht ganz..
> 
> die VHF  sind super Ruten habe davon selber 3 Stück.
> 
> ...




Sag mal, wo willst du die "neue" Carat Spin 3 denn für 130Euro kaufen? Bitte schnell die Adresse des Hänlers geben!

Mal ganz davon ab, dass die Blanks der Carat Serie seit der Übernahme von Ockert nicht überarbeitet wurden.
Deshalb ist die Carat Serie auch eher was zum Blinkern und Wobbeln! Aber nicht zum Gufieren!

Die einzige Sportex die schnell ist und für Gummi taugt, ist die 80g Sea Spin.
Die kostet dann aber auch wieder etwas mehr als 200 Hühner.

*So, mal wieder on topic*

Dem Threadersteller würde ich auch raten, noch bissel draufzulegen und eine VHF fertigen lassen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> @ Schleien-Stefan:
> 
> Du diskutierst gerade mit jemanden, bei dem jedes zweite Posting ungefähr so aussieht:
> Vergebene Liebesmüh!
> ...




#6|good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> die VHF  sind super Ruten habe davon selber 3 Stück.
> 
> Sportex mit den neuen Blanks sind kein stück schlechter !
> 
> Wobei die VHF wirklich leichter sind !!!!


Also irgendwie mußt Du Dich schon mal entscheiden 
Sind sie nun besser, weil sie leichter sind? oder schlechter? Anders sind sie ja doch ...
Da bisher noch niemand eine verbesserte Rute den Neuen Ockert-Sportex vorführen könnte, weder mir noch im Board, die mit den alten Glanzstücken der Alten Sportex (KevSpin, HM-Turbo-Spin) mitkommen oder diese gar übertreffen konnte, ist die Güte der Blanks und Ruten mehr als fraglich. 

Und, selbst die besten bisher (in der Vergangenheit) gesichteten Sportex-Stücke sind halt meilenweit von der VHF entfernt, ganz andere Ausrichtung, und das ist eine sehr einhellige verbreitete Feststellung.
Vor allem kann man das nicht nach WG-Aufdrucken festmachen. Daß robust gemachte Sportex-Blanks auch ihre Qualitäten haben, steht außer Frage, aber in einem Vergleichsfeld sollte man schon den gesetzten Rahmen wahren. Ein langer Besenstiel von 1 Zoll Dicke und bestehend auf Tanne ist schneller und härter als eine VHF, aber sonst nicht so viel.  Die Kunst des Herstellers besteht aber gerade darin, daraus keinen Besenstiel beim Fischen werden zu lassen- im Gegenteil :m, auch wenn manche das direkt nach ersten Eindrücken annehmen würden.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich kenn da noch ein anderes board, da heisst es:
> 
> rocksweeper = non plus ultra, für jeden einsatz




Aufjedenfall die best vermarktete Schrottrute aller Zeiten. |supergri

Die Besitzer schwören aber drauf! |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich kenn da noch ein anderes board, da heisst es:
> 
> rocksweeper = non plus ultra, für jeden einsatz


 
Genau, |supergri dicker klobiger Blank, billig verarbeitet mit ein wenig Japanschnickischnacki aufgepept und schon kann man knapp 400 Tacken auf den Tisch legen.

Toller Tipp.;+

Uli


----------



## darth carper (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Und was ist jetzt mit der Blechpeitsche? Taugt die fürs Gufi-angeln in der Elbe nichts?

Ansonsten kann ich die Shimano Beastmaster Mort Manie empfehlen.
Schöne Rute zum ganz kleinen Preis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

^ Steht in Posting-11, nur im Quote.


----------



## zesch (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

ich hätte noch eine Aspire (shimano) hax 20 - 50 Gramm WG in 3,00m (VB) in liebe Hände abzugeben. ein Gefühls- und Weitwurfwundergerät.......

die könnte zuviel sein in meiner Sammlung....

ansonsten fische ich zum gufieren eine CMW System II und möchte diese am liebsten nicht mehr aus der Hand legen. Im Gegensatz zu einer VHF ist die System II "bruchsicherer" ausgelegt...

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



zesch schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu einer VHF ist die Systen II "bruchsicherer" ausgelegt...


Ui, schon wieder so eine Aussage. |rolleyes
Bruchsicher gibt es aber schon mal nicht, sage nur Autotür, Heckklappe, hau an den Steinpoller usw., also ganz klar eine übertreibende Behauptung. 
Eine VHF ist gegen Schnur+Fisch auch praktisch 100% bruchsicher, das extreme Endoskelett läßt hohe Verformungsbelastungen zu, nur eben nicht gegen Dummheiten, eklatante Falschbenutzung, Aufbaufehler, Unfälle wie drauftreten und all das andere Zeug. Wie alle hochmodulierten ins extreme optimierte Ruten crasht eine solche halt leichter beim anditschen als eine, die noch Reserven in Weichheit, Materialdicken und weicheren Blankmaterialien hat. Der Sex :k einer Rute mit wenig Airbags etc. ist aber unbestreitbar.


----------



## marlin2304 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Hallo Sebastian,
schau doch einfach mal öfter bei 1.2.3... rein, da bekommst du die VHF für um die 200 Euronen.
Ich beobachte sie schon eine ganze Weile, aus reiner Neugier wie die Dinger gebraucht verkloppt werden.
Besitze selbst zwei und möcht sie nicht missen.


----------



## darth carper (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Ah ja, jetzt habe ich es gesehen!
Interessant!


----------



## zandertex (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Daiwa Silvercreek 40-80g,Top Blank zum gufieren.Leider ist die Korkqualität nicht die Beste,zu viel Spachtel.Zudem löste sich bei meiner der Lack,oberhalb des Rollenhalters.Zuerst enstanden kleine Bläschen die sich nach Reibung mit der Fingernadelspitze zu einer großen Fläche ausbreiteten und wie Tesafilm abgezogen werden konnte.Habe dann die Rute komplett neu aufgebaut.Neue Korkscheiben,Ringe ec..Bilder folgen.Aber der Blank ist wirklich Top.Bis jetzt.Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Dennert (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Also bevor man hier von BP oder Harrison Ruten herumlobdudelt, sollte man sich eventuell mal die gesamte Frage richtig durchlesen !

Wer von den Leuten, die hier Profitips geben, hat denn schonmal an der Elbe geangelt #h

?


Elbangeln, dazu gehören fiese Hänger, die gelöst werden wollen. Will man nicht den gesamten Inhalt seiner Köderbox an einem Tag im Fluß versenken oder 40km beim Hängerlösen hin und herlaufen, muß man die Hänger zu 99,9999999 % über die Rute lösen.
Schnippen, Reißen, Ziehen.


Es ist robustes Material gefragt und wenn man wenigstens ein bisschen auf den Geldbeutel achten muß - auch halbwegs günstiges.
Die Lebensdauer einer mittelklassigen Spinnrolle an der Elbe beträgt bei durchschnittlicher Nutzungsdauer maximal 2 Jahre, dann ist das Teil schrottreif. Die höherpreisigen Rollen sind da noch etwas anfälliger, was brutale Gewalt betrifft. Wer will, kann ja seine Stella da verheizen, ich würde sowas bestimmt nicht machen!
Man muß sich genau überlegen, ob man lieber eine robuste Rute mit dickwandigem Rutenblank nimmt oder ein auf Leichtbau getrimmtes Edelrütchen, was nach dem 3. Hängerlösen bricht. Man kann mit den Ruten supergeil angeln, aber an solchen Gewässern ist es wie mit dem Ferrari auf dem Acker. 

Zanderstick u. Strehlow Zander sind wie geschaffen für die Elbe. Ich habe mit beiden jahrelang gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sie stecken was weg, ob nun Stolpern in der Packung und anschließend auf die Rute gefallen oder draufgetreten und brutalste Gewalt beim Hängerlösen.

Und Fische fangen kann man damit auch noch, gibts doch gar nicht


----------



## Fehlbiss (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@dennert super posting und trifft den nagel auf den kopf


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Wer von den Leuten, die hier Profitips geben, hat denn schonmal an der Elbe geangelt #h
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich angel da regelmäßig. Ganz so garstig ist es wohl nicht und wieviele Gufis man am Tag in den Steinpackungen verliert, ist auch so eine Sache. 

Allerdings würde ich auch keinem raten seine Rute zwischen die Steine plumpsen zu lassen und zum Zanderfangen braucht man dort sicher keine VHF und keine BP.

Uli


----------



## J-son (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ dennert
> 
> n bißchen zupfen und ziehn, ok! macht denke ich jeder! aber wer sein hänger mit gewalt über rolle und rute lösen will, hat es meine meinung nach nicht ander verdient, das sein tackle ziemlich schnell am ar... ist |rolleyes



|good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Es ist robustes Material gefragt und wenn man wenigstens ein bisschen auf den Geldbeutel achten muß - auch halbwegs günstiges.
> Die Lebensdauer einer mittelklassigen Spinnrolle an der Elbe beträgt bei durchschnittlicher Nutzungsdauer maximal 2 Jahre, dann ist das Teil schrottreif. Die höherpreisigen Rollen sind da noch etwas anfälliger, was brutale Gewalt betrifft. Wer will, kann ja seine Stella da verheizen, ich würde sowas bestimmt nicht machen!


Bei Rollen ist es klar, da gibt es eklatante Enduranceunterschiede, die Rolle ist der Endpunkt der Zugkraft und muß das öfter mal voll verdauen. Genau deswegen angele ich z.B. auch keine Leichtbaurolle wie eine Stella. Steine gibt es nicht nur an der Elbe, ich habe immerhin noch Großholzbergung zusätzlich zu Steindämmen oder Schieferklippen auf dem Programm. Im Schiefer dringt der Haken auch ein, aber nicht mehr raus.

Stimme Dir da zu, das kann wirklich Rollen-Perlen vor die Sau werfen sein. Die haben ihren Bereich aber woanders.



Dennert schrieb:


> Man muß sich genau überlegen, ob man lieber eine robuste Rute mit dickwandigem Rutenblank nimmt oder ein auf Leichtbau getrimmtes Edelrütchen, was nach dem 3. Hängerlösen bricht. Man kann mit den Ruten supergeil angeln, aber an solchen Gewässern ist es wie mit dem Ferrari auf dem Acker.


Das ist nicht ganz so, jedenfall genau dann nicht, wenn man das in den Anforderungen und dem Rutendesign berücksichtigt. 
Für meine verwendeten VHF-Typen kann ich jedenfalls definitiv sagen, daß sie gerade Bergungstechnisch weit mehr aushalten als andere Ruten, aber noch wichtiger: Hänger wegen ihrer Eigenschaften besser vermeiden und besser lösen als andere Ruten, die Schnellkraft und Reaktionsübertragung in beide Richtungen funktionieren einfach besser. Also Zarties sind das so gesehen überhaupt nicht, der Aufbau ist aber auch auf gute Lastverteilung ausgelegt. Über die gerne verhackstückten BP-Belastungsvideos kann ich da nur schmunzeln, es geht noch mehr. 

Einzig beim Verunfallen beim Rumspazieren muß man etwas mehr aufpassen, allerdings stecken die auch mehr weg als man so denkt, das sind keine Porzellanpüppchen. 
Also ich sehe bei einem auf Belastung getrimmten Aufbau der Rute wegen der Hänger keine Einschränkungen, eher im Gegenteil. Schließlich halten die i.d.R. auch vom Material her länger durch, werden nicht schlaff.

Wer häufiger eine Rute auf der Steinpackung zerbricht, sollte sich bestimmt günstigere zulegen. Mit den besseren Rütchen kommt man aber viel weniger in Verlegenheit und Streß, demzufolge kann man auch bedachter zu Gange sein, gleicht sich für mein Dafürhalten schon eine Menge aus. 

Wer will denn schon mit einer Vollglasfaserrute losgehen, nur weil er damit hinfallen könnte?


----------



## Dennert (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ dennert
> 
> n bißchen zupfen und ziehn, ok! macht denke ich jeder! aber wer sein hänger mit gewalt über rolle und rute lösen will, hat es meine meinung nach nicht ander verdient, das sein tackle ziemlich schnell am ar... ist |rolleyes


 

Fahr mal zur Elbe und angle dort mal ne Woche. Danach sprechen wir uns noch mal  

 und @good posting J-son kannst Du gleich mitnehmen


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@Dennert

Ich habe früher, oft den Bereich oberhalb Hamburgs, so Richtung Bleckede befischt.
Kann ja sein, das das unter Wasser überall anders aussieht, aber ich habe da meist so 1 bis 2 Gufis am Tag abgerissen. Find das recht "normal".

Hätte da jetzt nicht sone Angst um meine Rollen.
Wenn ich nen Hänger über Rute/Rolle losknüppel kann einer auch schon tödlich sein, wenn die Schnur ordentlich was hält.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Fahr mal zur Elbe und angle dort mal ne Woche. Danach sprechen wir uns noch mal
> 
> und @good posting J-son kannst Du gleich mitnehmen


 
Also im HH-Hafen und über den reden wir doch gerade? Da angeln relativ viele Leute auch mit Fireblood, Spinsystem II und solchen Sachen. So fürchterlich viele Hänger kann man, muss man aber nicht zwangsläufig haben. Wenn man die Reviere etwas kennt, dann läßt sich da doch einiges vermeiden. Warum man Megahänger über die Rute oder noch schlimmer über die Rolle löst, erschließt sich mir auch nicht so richtig. Das ich mit entsprechender Gewalteinwirkung jede Spulenachse verbiegen kann ist doch klar. 

So what? Wenn ich natürlich meinen Angstdrilling das zehnte Mal in einen Einkaufswagen baller oder in die Steinpackung bzw. Kante drücke, dann muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich Köder um Köder verliere.


----------



## SebastianHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt mit der Blechpeitsche? Taugt die fürs Gufi-angeln in der Elbe nichts?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich die Shimano Beastmaster Mort Manie empfehlen.
> Schöne Rute zum ganz kleinen Preis.


 
Für mich ist das Shad-Fischen ander Elbe mit der Blechpeitsche nicht optimal. Habe es einen Tag ausprobiert.
Die Blechpeitsche nehme ich lieber als Hecht-Allroundrute.
Dafür ist sie super geeignet.

MfG


----------



## SebastianHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> schau doch einfach mal öfter bei 1.2.3... rein, da bekommst du die VHF für um die 200 Euronen.
> Ich beobachte sie schon eine ganze Weile, aus reiner Neugier wie die Dinger gebraucht verkloppt werden.
> Besitze selbst zwei und möcht sie nicht missen.


 
Danke. Ich weiss, die Rute beobachte ich auch schon. 
Aber ich kaufe nicht so gerne gabrauchte Angelsachen.
Ich kaufe sie mir leiber neu. Gerade in der Preisklasse.
Ich habe auch lieber einen Rechnung, falls mal eine Reklamation ansteht. 
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.

MfG


----------



## SebastianHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

War gerade nochmal bei CMW auf der Seite, und habe gesehen das die Spin System 2 das gleiche wie die VHF 75g kostet. Beide liegen bei 340 Euro.
Die Spin System hat einen kurzen Griff, oder?
Den kann mann sich ja sowieso eigens anfertigen lassen.


----------



## SebastianHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Mmmmmmhhhhhh schwierig. Welche ist die bessere Rute für das Einsatzgebiet?|uhoh:


----------



## Dennert (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also im HH-Hafen und über den reden wir doch gerade?


 
Nein, es geht um den Fluß, nicht um den Hafen.
Die besten Fische stehen nun mal meist nicht in den saubergeleckten Buhnenfeldern, sondern in denen, wo es richtig haarig wird. Da hat man Hänger ohne Ende, weit auslaufende Steinpackung und andere gemeine Sachen.
Man kann bis zu 20 Mal hängen und wenn man mal Glück hat auch mal überhaupt nicht.
Mit ein bisschen Zuppeln löst man nen richtigen Hänger nicht , über die Rolle bekommt man ihn auch nicht gelöst, also lässt man die Rute schnippen. Was da für Kräfte aufs Material wirken, weiß jeder selbst. Auf die Dauer wird jede Rute darunter leiden und irgendwann das Zeitliche segnen. Die Frage ist : Kauf ich mir nun ne Neue für 100 oder eine für 1000 Euro.
Gut, gibt natürlich auch Leute, da spielt Geld ne untergeordnete Rolle.
Elbe ist immer geiles Angeln aber auch Materialschlacht.



Man hat natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, polternd um die Buhne herum zu laufen, das ist aber erstens zu anstrengend und zweitens verjagt es die Fische. Oder man kappt einfach die Schnur oder reißt den Köder einfach ab. Wird bestimmt die Technik einiger Zupfzieher vom Rhein sein, die in ihrem Leben sogar schon mal an der Elbe waren |supergri


----------



## thommi_hh (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Moin,
sorry das ich den Thread jetzt mal n bisschen mit nem anderen Thema verunstalte!
Hab sonst nix über die Elbe bei HH gefunden.
Also folgendes, ich war letzte Woche mit Wurm in der Süderelbe (Hauptstrom) auf Aal und sonstiges angeln.
Beim aufbauen der zweiten Angel macht die erste auf einmal richtig krawall und ich dreh nen ungefähr 30 cm Wels raus...
Ich dachte die gibts garnicht in unserer Elbe, wollt jetzt nur mal wissen ob jemand von euch schonmal was Ähnliches passiert ist oder gehört hat oder ob das jetzt extremes Glück war...?!
Hat danach noch nen sehr guten Aal gegeben.|supergri
Also sorry nochmal fürs falsche posting.
Würd mich trotzdem über Antworten freuen!
Gruß Thommi


----------



## Dennert (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> aber mit den profis aus wernigerode kann man so als rheinficher ja soweiso nicht mithalten ...


 

DAS hast Du gesagt :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Moin!

So Leute jetzt lasst mal wieder etwas Luft ab...

Auch wenn Ihr nicht auf den selben Nenner kommt wird die Sonne morgen wieder aufgehen.


----------



## darth carper (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@ Dennert

Darum habe ich ja die Beastmaster Mort Manie empfohlen. Leichtes aber robustes Gerät.


----------



## Gummipeitscher82 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Warum wird so ein thread überhaupt eröffnet,wenn die Leute noch nicht mal bereit dazu sind verschiedene Meinungen sich anzu hören oder Tipps an zu nehmen.Man sollte sich gegenseitig austauschen können ohne gleich wieder Seitenhiebe zu verteilen, aber einige Personen sind wohl zu sehr von sich selbst überzeugt.#q#q

Sollte jedem selbst übverlassen sein wie er sich verhält, sagt aber eineiges über den Charakter aus.#d
Konzentriert euch auf das wesentliche und geht fischen, viel. kühlen sich dann die Gemüter etwas ab.


----------



## zesch (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

wie schon erwähnt...

ich hab da noch ne aspire abzugeben (wenig gefischt)

(Die Rute ist zum angeln / fischen gedacht, nicht zum golfspielen oder Kräfte messen mit einem Windrotorenblatt...)

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Einige "Profi ;-)))" überschätzen sich gewaltig...

Die großen Flüsse wie Main, Rhein, Elbe, Donau etc. sind doch alle irgendwo ähnlich, meist viele Steinpackungen und oft auch Buhnenfelder, wo das ablegen der Rute eben probematisch ist und man regelmässig recht massive Hänger hat. Und? 

Hänger über Rute und Rolle lösen ist eben nicht gut fürs Material, aber ist das ein Grund nur mit billigem Zeug loszuziehen, weil man ja schon dran denkt demnächst eventuell draufzufallen oder das Tackle anderweitig zu beschädigen? Ein paar Gummifische abzureissen ist halt das Risiko des Angelns an hängerträchtigen Stellen, und entweder man nimmt das in Kauf oder fischt eben an anderen Stellen, wo man dann auch keine Hänger hat. Da man da meist auch nicht viel fängt kommt man dann auch nicht in die Verlegenheit die Rute ablegen zu müssen. #6

Denke mal die meisten von uns können auch auf Steinpackungen ihr Material ablegen ohne es zu beschädigen, lösen die Hänger nicht übers Material und fallen nicht so regelmässig auf die Fresse, das man das in die Kaufentscheidung mit einfliessen lassen muss. Aber bei "Profi ;-)))" scheint das anders zu sein... #h

Aber hauptsache wir haben alle das was wir brauchen, eventuell gibt es für den "Profi ;-)))" noch irgendwo Vollglasruten? Die sollten Deine Anforderungen gut abdecken... |supergri

CU Stefan


----------



## Dennert (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ein paar Gummifische abzureissen ist halt das Risiko des Angelns an hängerträchtigen Stellen...


 
aha...

Ein komplett montierter Köder kostet mich so 2 - 3 Euro.
Bei sehr ruten - und rollenschonendem Hängerlösen hätte ich im Schnitt pro Tag zwischen 3-10 Abrisse.
Nach hundert Angeltagen habe ich wahrscheinlich noch ne heile Rute und ne Rolle , die wie neu aussieht, aber einen (sehr optimistisch) gerechneten Gesamtverlust von 600 Euro an Ködern, dadurch dass ich "einfach mal nen paar Gummifische abgerissen habe"  

Sowas kann man natürlich nur wissen, wenn die Erfahrungen am Wasser über das Plumsangeln im Forellenpuff oder Blinkern am Vereinsweiherchen mit Pfasterweg (um noch mal auf das Auf-die-Fresse-fliegen zurückzukommen) hinausgehen 

Albernheiten wie Vollglasruten zu empfehlen kann man sich eigentlich schenken, denn ich habe durchweg nur gutes Material empfohlen, weniger prestigeträchtig, aber gut.

Grüße vom Profi ;-)))


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@ Schleien-Stefan: Ich kann nix davon lesen, dass Dennert ne Vollglasrute empfohlen hat. Er hat Ruten empfohlen die um die 100 Euro kosten. Das ist beim besten Willen kein billiger Schrott. Nur sind die Ruten, die er empfohlen hat wirklich robust, halten auch mal eine (Fehl-)Überlastung aus, was bei mancher extrem teuren Rute aus hochmodulierter Kohlerfaser nicht mehr so ist. Und zu derartigen Fehlbelastungen kommt es an einem Fluss wie der Elbe ganz einfach viel eher mal, als woanders. Was ist dann besser? - Zig Köder und eine High End-Rute verheizen oder mit robustem Gerät vielleicht noch ein paar Köder mehr retten. Ich finde letzteres! Ich angle selbst immer mal an der Elbe und das ist dort ein völlig anderes Fischen als an meinen Hausgewässern.


----------



## gummipeitscher01 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Ich kann Dir die Pezon & Michel - Manie 260 oder 290 empfehlen. Ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion, kräftig und sensibel zugleich und wer Wert drauflegt ein modernes Design. Eine tolle Gufi Rute zum faieren Preis von ca. 120-130€

Bevor Du eine Harrison aufbauen läßt denke vielleicht über die Spinn System II von CMW nach. Ich fische beide aber die CMW gefällt mir persönlich besser.#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Sowas kann man natürlich nur wissen, wenn die Erfahrungen am Wasser über das Plumsangeln im Forellenpuff oder Blinkern am Vereinsweiherchen mit Pfasterweg (um noch mal auf das Auf-die-Fresse-fliegen zurückzukommen) hinausgehen



Keine Sorge, es gehen auch noch andere Leute als Du zum Fischen... Und das durchaus an ähnlichen Gewässern, auch wenn Du das nicht glauben kannst. Denkst Du wirklich das Dein Gewässer so viel anders ist? 

Diese Arroganz ist echt klasse! #6 Passt halt zu einem (selbsternannten) Profi

Gibt es bei euch echt Vereinsweiherchen mit Pflasterweg? Ist aber bestimmt auch besser wenn man Leute hat die öfters ausrutschen... Bei uns schaffen es selbst die Opas auf dem Trampelpfad bis ans Wasser...

@Veit

Die Vollglasrute habe ich ihm empfohlen, weil es eben sehr massive und robuste Ruten sind. Wenn der arme Kerl so regelmässig auf der bösen Uferböschung ausrutscht ist das eventuell sicherer... Und günstig noch dazu!:m

Und ich habe bisher nicht so die gravierenden Unterschiede etwa zwischen Main, Rhein und Elbe ausgemacht was die Uferbefestigung und Hängergefahr angeht... Kommt aber sicher auf die Stellen an...

Back to Topic:

Ich habe oben ja auch schon 2 günstigere Ruten empfohlen, die Damokles fällt sicher in den deutlich robusteren Bereich, und meine einzige Aussage war das die VHF für mich eben die beste Gummirute ist, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Meine hat bisher auch die Angelei am Main usw. gut überstanden, aber ich falle auch nicht so oft hin. Vielleicht solltest Du da mal dran arbeiten...


----------



## Jaws (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> Ich weiss die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt.
> Ich habe aber zu den Ruten die mich interresieren nicht wirklich viel gefunden.
> ...


 
Dann nimm die *"UBS"*


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@ Schleien-Stefan: Also ich kenne ihn und er stolpert nicht öfters als andere und ist auch nicht arogant oder sowas. Nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, dann kommt man bei vielen Dingen leichter zurecht.


----------



## Dissection2k (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Wie viele andere hier im Thread empfehle auch ich eine Sportex: Die Carat Spin-Serie ist der Hammer! Ich habe hier eine Carat Spin 2 2700 (2,70m; 35gr. Wurfgewicht). Ich habe ja schon einige Ruten in der Hand gehabt, aber diese überzeugte mich vom ersten Tag an. Echt starkes Teil.

Nebenbei: Ich hab meine beim "Blinker" gewonnen :m


----------



## Ben_koeln (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Ich würde dir von ner Sportex zum gufieren eher abraten. Habe einige Sportex Ruten, jedoch nutze ich zum Spinnfischen nur noch meine Kev spin zum Blinkern.

Zum gufieren habe ich mir vor ein paar Jahren eine Carat 5 mit WG 100g gekauft. Schlecht ist die Rute nicht, aber Ruck Zug werden die arme lang und nach ein/zwei Stunden wird es echt anstrengend. Sind einfach sehr schwer und hinsichtlich der Schnelligkeit auch nicht up to date. 

Zum gufieren gibt es da eindeutig bessere Ruten. Meine Meinung und Erfahrung.  

Gruß

ben


----------



## Promachos (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Hallo!

Wenn du nicht unbedingt eine neue Rute willst, dann schau doch mal, ob du eine Crypton Manie Zander (altes Modell) findest. Die Rute ist 2,7m lang, hat ein WG bis 65gr und einen sehr schnellen Blank.
Ich fische sie selbst seit 2 Jahren und bin immer noch absolut begeistert.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Case (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Jetzt hat Sebastian so ungefähr 10 Ruten vorgeschlagen bekommen, welche sicher alle für's Gummifischen in der Elbe geeignet sind. 
Und jede dieser Ruten ist die Beste !
Die Beste in den Augen des jeweiligen Besitzers. Ich kann nicht in' Laden gehen und mir die Beste Rute kaufen. Ich kann mir eine geeignete kaufen. Dann kann ich damit angeln, das Teil kennenlernen, sehen wie es in welcher Situation reagiert. Ausprobieren ob es zu meiner Rolle/Schnur passt, ob es meine speziellen Anforderungen erfüllt. Kann sein, ich hab' Glück, und erwisch gleich beim ersten Kauf die " zu mir " passende Rute. Vielleicht hab' ich aber nach vier Jahren 3 geeignete, aber nicht zu mir passende Ruten im Keller rumstehen, weil eben erst die vierte meiner Idealvorstellung am nächsten kommt. 
Ich betrachte so eine Spinnrute ( eigentlich eine Spinnausrüstung ) irgendwie als ein Teil von mir. Ist für die paar Stunden am Wasser sowas wie ein Körperteil. 

Und eine Rute, die für mich das Optimum darstellt, kann für den Kollegen der seine Koder etwas anders führt, der 10 cm kleiner ist, als ich oder eifach bischen anders wirft...schon der letzte Schrott sein.

Case


----------



## SebastianHH (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn du nicht unbedingt eine neue Rute willst, dann schau doch mal, ob du eine Crypton Manie Zander (altes Modell) findest. Die Rute ist 2,7m lang, hat ein WG bis 65gr und einen sehr schnellen Blank.
> Ich fische sie selbst seit 2 Jahren und bin immer noch absolut begeistert.
> ...


 Danke für den Tipp.
Habe sie mir heute bei meinem Dealer angeschaut. Er hat noch ein Auslaufmodell. Die Rute ist mir aber ein Tick zu weich. Sonst ist sie ja nicht schlecht. Aber für mich nicht das richtige.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Dissection2k schrieb:


> Wie viele andere hier im Thread empfehle auch ich eine Sportex: Die Carat Spin-Serie ist der Hammer! Ich habe hier eine Carat Spin 2 2700 (2,70m; 35gr. Wurfgewicht). Ich habe ja schon einige Ruten in der Hand gehabt, aber diese überzeugte mich vom ersten Tag an. Echt starkes Teil.
> 
> Nebenbei: Ich hab meine beim "Blinker" gewonnen :m


 

Von Sportex bin ich ab. Zum Gufieren sind Ruten denke ich nicht optimal. 

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



gummipeitscher01 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir die Pezon & Michel - Manie 260 oder 290 empfehlen. Ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion, kräftig und sensibel zugleich und wer Wert drauflegt ein modernes Design. Eine tolle Gufi Rute zum faieren Preis von ca. 120-130€
> 
> Bevor Du eine Harrison aufbauen läßt denke vielleicht über die Spinn System II von CMW nach. Ich fische beide aber die CMW gefällt mir persönlich besser.#6


 

Die Pezon Michel habe ich mir heute bei meinem Dealer angeschaut. Die Aktion gefällt mir sehr gut. Eine wirklich schnelle Rute. Super verarbeitet. Habe selber zwei andere Modelle von P&M. 
Der Blank ist mir aber zu klobig. Und sie ist mir auch ein wenig zu kopflastig. 

Hast du bei der Spin System einen kurzen Griff?

MfG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Case schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht in' Laden gehen und mir die Beste Rute kaufen. Ich kann mir eine geeignete kaufen. Dann kann ich damit angeln, das Teil kennenlernen, sehen wie es in welcher Situation reagiert. Ausprobieren ob es zu meiner Rolle/Schnur passt, ob es meine speziellen Anforderungen erfüllt. Kann sein, ich hab' Glück, und erwisch gleich beim ersten Kauf die " zu mir " passende Rute. Vielleicht hab' ich aber nach vier Jahren 3 geeignete, aber nicht zu mir passende Ruten im Keller rumstehen, weil eben erst die vierte meiner Idealvorstellung am nächsten kommt.
> Ich betrachte so eine Spinnrute ( eigentlich eine Spinnausrüstung ) irgendwie als ein Teil von mir. Ist für die paar Stunden am Wasser sowas wie ein Körperteil.
> 
> Und eine Rute, die für mich das Optimum darstellt, kann für den Kollegen der seine Koder etwas anders führt, der 10 cm kleiner ist, als ich oder eifach bischen anders wirft...schon der letzte Schrott sein.


|good:


----------



## serge7 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@Sebastian

Anscheinend hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, Dir unterschiedliche Modelle direkt beim Händler anschauen zu können. Der scheint breit sortiert zu sein. Gut so. Denn das mußt du Nutzen.

Ich schließe mich da ebenfalls Case an.

Dann schau Dir bitte auf jeden Fall auch nochmal die Shimano Speedmaster XH im Laden an!


----------



## Ollek (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> Ich weiss die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt.
> Ich habe aber zu den Ruten die mich interresieren nicht wirklich viel gefunden.
> ...



Ein wirklich schöner Thread mit vielen sachlichen tollen Empfehlungen wie

Blechpeitsche, VHF, Roksweeper etc... :g

@ Sebastian

Da ich lese das du bis 200 € mitgehen willst merke ich das es dir primär nicht darauf ankommt das du mit evtl. oben emfohlenen "Marken" eben nicht einen auf dicke Hose machen willst sondern du willst Angeln. (anders wie viele unserer Kollegen die nur "*Zeigen*" wollen. Kenn ich persönlich einige  falls es nicht geglaubt wird)

Und für Ruten in dieser Preisklasse und vor allem dem Einsatzzweck gibt es (und jetzt müssen alle BP,VHF etc. Fanaktiker ganz tapfer sein) etablierte Marken wie Balzer, Cormoran, Spro, Rozemeier, Yad. usw. die allen Anforderungen die du an das Gufi fischen in der Elbe hast gerecht werden und das bei *fairen* Preis Leistungsverhältnis. 

Geh nur mal auf den Onlinekatalog von www.spro.de
und sieh dich da um, glaub mir du wirst fündig.|kopfkrat z.zeit wohl eher nicht da nicht erreichbar.

Sicher gesellschaftlich höher gestellt wirst du bei diesen Ruten nicht werden.
Auch ich würde nur einen "verachtenen Blick" :q für dich über haben wenn ich dich z.B. mit einer Spro Maisel am Gewässer treffen würde. 
Aber das willst du ja auch nicht, du willst in erster Linie Angeln.

Und selbst der gesellchaftliche Aspekt könnte sich ändern wenn ich dich mit besagter Rute aber Hammer Zander in der Hand treffen würde. 

Anders wie Leute die ihre was weiss ich wie teure Adrenalin BP geschrottet haben weil sie sie in der Steinpackung versenkt haben und nun am :v und :csind.

@ All

mal nich so bierernst nehmen, mein Bauchladen ist zur Zeit defekt.:m

Jeder soll seine Rute Fischen, jeder egal ob 50 oder 500 Euro.
Aber was mir auffällt wenn einer mal ne Empfehlung für irgentwas hat werden meist nur die absoluten Mega (übrigens ein dehnbarer Begriff) Kracher Boliden genannt als wenn es tatsächlich nix aber auch wirklich nix etabliertes preiswerteres Gerät gibt.

Fragt einer nach ner Rute kommt meist Blechpeitsche etc..., fragt einer nach ner Rolle kommt Stella etc...,fragt einer nach Ködern kommt Illex Megabass etc.....

Und oft sind Leute die diese Empfehlungen geben mit der Silverman und Kogha von Askari unterwegs. (auch schon erlebt:q)

Und nu macht weiter :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@ case und ollek:
Sehr gute Postings, unterschreibe ich zu hundert Prozenmt!!


----------



## Promachos (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Habe sie mir heute bei meinem Dealer angeschaut. Er hat noch ein Auslaufmodell. Die Rute ist mir aber ein Tick zu weich. Sonst ist sie ja nicht schlecht. Aber für mich nicht das richtige.
> 
> MfG
> Sebastian


 
Hallo nochmal!

Bist du dir sicher, dass du dir nicht das Nachfolgemodell von der von mir genannten Rute angesehen hast, nämlich die Crypton Manie Zander *by Jörg Strehlow*? Denn zu weich ist die Crypton Manie Zander (altes Modell) eigentlich nicht.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## J-son (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> [...]wenn einer mal ne Empfehlung für irgentwas hat werden meist nur die absoluten Mega (übrigens ein dehnbarer Begriff) Kracher Boliden genannt als wenn es tatsächlich nix aber auch wirklich nix etabliertes preiswerteres Gerät gibt[...]



Vielleicht hat sich ja nicht jeder durch das komplette Sortiment gekauft, und kann daher nicht jede Rute beurteilen...ist übrigens auch viel teurer, als einfach mal eins der vielgehypten Produkte zu versuchen.
Ausserdem werde ich einen Fehlkauf i.d. Liga von VHF oder Stella sofort und ohne grossen Verlust wieder los. Das ist nicht nur auf dem Angelsektor so, sondern fast ein Grundsatz...soo verkehrt sind solche Empfehlungen also gar nicht, ich finde die kann man - je nach abgestecktem Finanzrahmen - beruhigt so abgeben. Doof wird's natürlich, wenn solche Empfehlungen pro forma gegeben werden, also von Leuten die dieses Material nicht mal kennen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Mich4 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Jörg Strehlow bietet auf seiner homepage der-angler.de seine Faulenzerrute an mit Stradic 4000 für 295 Euro glaub ich dann bräuchtest du nicht einemal mehr eine Rolle. Du solltest aber selber dich für eine Rute entscheiden. Ruten wie Adrenalin BP sind nach meiner sich überaltet die Rute von Jan Gutjahr hatte ich in der Hand und fande sie recht gut .... könnte sogar eine VHF bis 75 gr. sein ( Blank) aber keine Garantie ich kenne den Joachim nur gut ( STollenwerk) also nur mal für alle VHF- Entusiasten.


----------



## Ollek (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@ J-son

Ich gebe dir prinzipiell recht, aber ich finde Empfehlungen über Internetforen sowieso eher Sinnfrei da meistens viele nur ihre eigene Rute oder eben die Teuersten und "besten" anpreisen ohne zu wissen wie der Erfahrungsstand des Anglers,die Finanzlage oder das vorrangig beangelte Gewässer des Fragestellers aussieht.

Und der beste Tip dem man Sebastian geben kann ist eine Händler bzw. Ladenempfehlung wo kompetente Verkäufer mit grossem Angebot und Erfahrung echte Beratung geben und eben nicht nur aufs Kasse machen aus sind.

Das wäre ne gute Empfehlung #6

Und dann wird man feststellen wenn man Primär angeln und nicht angeben will das es Ruten von etablierten Firmen wie Balzer, Spro, Cormoran, etc gibt womit man echt entspannt und zufrieden auch in der Elbe Gufiren kann ohne gleich das teuerste Hype Modell kaufen zu müssen.

Vor ner Weile wurde mal nem Jungangler der grade seinen Raubfischschein gemacht hat zu ner BP mit Daiwa Saltiga geraten weil dieser gefragt hat was er denn nun kaufen soll.#d

Ich mein was soll das, und ich wette der Antwortgeber fischt selber nur ne Balzer.

Ich hatte den Tach das Vergnügen mit Bertus Rozemeier zu fachsimpeln, und bin Meinung der Mann versteht sein Handwerk und seine Ruten sind Hochwertig und dennoch Fair im Preis.
Natürlich sind sie nicht "ausgehschick" und andere Angler werden nicht beneident zu mir heraufschauen und mein Status wird davon auch nicht gesteigert, aber dem Fisch ist es egal und ich angle entspannt und ohne grossen Kraftverlust durch viel zu Kopflastige Ruten z.B. und bin mir dennoch bewust Qualität zu besitzen

Aber das muss jeder selber wissen

Gruss


----------



## Gummischuh (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Tachchchch#h

Ich sachma so; .....für mich sind 80g Spinruten beim Zanderfischen die totalen Spaßbremsen. Wo mit Waller oder Großhecht zu rechnen ist, da isses vielleicht was Anderes, aber an der Elbe braucht man sowat nicht wirklich.
Selbst wenn es so wäre, dass ich mit schwereren Stöcken eine etwas höhere Bissausbeute hätte, was ich einfach nicht bestätigen kann (..........und ich fische mit Gufis, seit dem es das Zeuchs gibt), würde ich nicht mehr so oversized losziehen.
Das Einzige was bei mir überdimensioniert ist, das ist die Schnur. Im Falle eines Hängers  wickle ich mir die um den Arm und drehe viele Steine, mit gefühlvollem, aber stetig steigendem Zug einfach um.......oder biege den Haken auf, weshalb ich im Durchschnitt auch nicht mehr als ein Gummi pro Tag abreiße, ....wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ich sachma so; .....für mich sind 80g Spinruten beim Zanderfischen die totalen Spaßbremsen. Wo mit Waller oder Großhecht zu rechnen ist, da isses vielleicht was Anderes, aber an der Elbe braucht man sowat nicht wirklich.



Das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen. In der mittleren Elbe zählt der Wels ganz klar zu den Hauptfischarten. Hechte in gute Größen sind ebenfalls gut vertreten.


----------



## Gummischuh (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Moin Veit

....Mittlere Elbe mag sein, aber wenn ich mich nicht irrte oder gar versah, geht es eher um die Unterelbe. Zumindest liegt es nahe, wenn ein Hamburger fracht, mit watter inner Elbe gummimäßig angeln soll.


----------



## Jaws (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Tachchchch#h
> 
> Ich sachma so; .....für mich sind 80g Spinruten beim Zanderfischen die totalen Spaßbremsen. Wo mit Waller oder Großhecht zu rechnen ist, da isses vielleicht was Anderes, aber an der Elbe braucht man sowat nicht wirklich.
> Selbst wenn es so wäre, dass ich mit schwereren Stöcken eine etwas höhere Bissausbeute hätte, was ich einfach nicht bestätigen kann (..........und ich fische mit Gufis, seit dem es das Zeuchs gibt), würde ich nicht mehr so oversized losziehen.


 

Ich sachma so... das wurfgewicht dient in erster weise dazu den gufi zu führen! wie willst du mit einer leichte spinrute mittler bis große gufis über grund führen, wenn deine ganze aktion in der rute verpufft???!!! 
ich kann verstehen wenn dir ein kleiner zander oder barsch an einem stock im drill zu langweilig ist, aber wenn
du die richtige rute hast... dann ist der drill auch bei einer
80g rute noch ganz interessant!
meiner meinung nach kommt es darauf an welche kunstköder ich präsentieren will!!! 
ich kann auch mit einer 40 - 60g spinrute mit blinker oder spinner schöne große hechte fangen !!!


----------



## zokky (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Möchte mich hier mal einklinken:

welche Ruten wären denn für das fischen mit Wobbler, Blinker, toter Köfi am System in stehenden Gewässern(See) auf Hecht zu empfehlen? Gelegentlich mit Gufi. 
Preislich bis ca. 150 Euro.


----------



## Checco (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Es kommt drauf an wie schwer deine Köder werden sollen, große Wobbler und Blinker machen schon ordentlich Druck, und schwere Gummis brauchste was hartes, wenn du hauptsächlich kleinere Blinker und Wobbler nimmst kannst du was weicheres nehmen.
Ich hab ne Rute -60 Gramm am See wenn ich hauptsächlich Gummi geb und wenn ich mit kleineren sachen los ziehe nehm ich meine Rute- 24 Gramm mit, die ist auch viel weicher.


----------



## zokky (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Wobbler 20-40Gr Gewicht, Blinker ca. 30 Gr. Gufi 15cm und Köfi bis 18 cm.
Suche Rutenvorschläge welche mit diesen Ködern gut zurecht kommen. Keine brettharte Rute für die Elbe sondern eine mit etwas mehr Gefühl. Der persönliche Eindruck im Angelgeschäft wird dann entscheiden.


----------



## Schuschek (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@ zokky

Daiwa Powermesh 50-100g, 2,70 m

hier mal ein Link dazu: https://angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=products&file=info&cPath=13_46_180&products_id=2089

ist auch Interessant: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1970333&postcount=41


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@zokky Die Balzer Natural Power Spin 85 schön hart, aber doch sensibel genug auch feinste Bisse zu erkennen


----------



## SebastianHH (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



serge7 schrieb:


> @Sebastian
> 
> Anscheinend hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, Dir unterschiedliche Modelle direkt beim Händler anschauen zu können. Der scheint breit sortiert zu sein. Gut so. Denn das mußt du Nutzen.
> 
> ...


 
Das siehst du vollkommen richtig. Mein Dealer ist sehr gut ausgestattet mit hochwertigen Produkten. 
In Hamburg gibt es glücklicher weise ein paar gut Händler.
Ich mus auch nichts im Internet bestellen. Ich bekomme alles was ich möchte. Einfach klasse.

Die Speedmaster habe ich mir schon angeschaut. Der Blank und die Aktion gefallen mir sehr gut. Nur mit dem Griff kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Schöne verarbeitet war er auch nicht. 

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schöner Thread mit vielen sachlichen tollen Empfehlungen wie
> 
> Blechpeitsche, VHF, Roksweeper etc... :g
> 
> ...


 
Du wirst lachen.|supergri Ich bin besitzer einer Blechpeitsche made by CMW. Mein absoluter Schatz. 
Ich gebe durchaus viel Geld für eine Rute aus. Ich würde mir auch eine Harrison VHF kaufen. Wo ich momentan drüber nachdenke. Mal schauen.

Mir ist es egal was andere Angler für Tackle haben. Mein bester Angelfreund hält von so teuren Sachen auch nicht viel. Er geht hauptsächlich mit günstigen Sachen fischen. Das ist mir völlig egal. 


MfG
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal!
> 
> Bist du dir sicher, dass du dir nicht das Nachfolgemodell von der von mir genannten Rute angesehen hast, nämlich die Crypton Manie Zander *by Jörg Strehlow*? Denn zu weich ist die Crypton Manie Zander (altes Modell) eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
Bin der Meinung das mein Dealer sagte das dies noch ein Auslaufmodell sei. ;+
Kenne mich den Ruten jetzt nicht so aus.


----------



## SebastianHH (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Mich4 schrieb:


> Jörg Strehlow bietet auf seiner homepage der-angler.de seine Faulenzerrute an mit Stradic 4000 für 295 Euro glaub ich dann bräuchtest du nicht einemal mehr eine Rolle. Du solltest aber selber dich für eine Rute entscheiden. Ruten wie Adrenalin BP sind nach meiner sich überaltet die Rute von Jan Gutjahr hatte ich in der Hand und fande sie recht gut .... könnte sogar eine VHF bis 75 gr. sein ( Blank) aber keine Garantie ich kenne den Joachim nur gut ( STollenwerk) also nur mal für alle VHF- Entusiasten.


 

Danke fürden Tipp. Aber eine Rolle brauche ich dazu nicht mehr. Besitze eine 4000 Stradic. 

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## henningcl (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Moin

Da hat der Promachos recht.
Er hat die Manie und den Zanderstick by JS.
Ich hab das nachfolgemodel von der Zanderstick by JS, nämlich die Magic Zanderstick.
Wir haben alle drei Ruten direkt mit einander verglichen.
Dabei ist rausgekommen, das die Manie(nicht die Magic Manie ) die härteste Rute ist, gleich gefolgt von der Magic Zanderstick und dann die Zanderstick by JS.
Da es die Manie und die Zanderstick by js nicht mehr gibt(ausser wenn mal noch eine rumsteht) und ich die Magic Manie nicht in der Hand hatte, würde ich dir zur Magic Zanderstick raten, die ich fische. Und die ist hart und schnell.

Grüsse
henning #h#h




Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal!
> 
> Bist du dir sicher, dass du dir nicht das Nachfolgemodell von der von mir genannten Rute angesehen hast, nämlich die Crypton Manie Zander *by Jörg Strehlow*? Denn zu weich ist die Crypton Manie Zander (altes Modell) eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ollek (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen.|supergri Ich bin besitzer einer Blechpeitsche made by CMW. Mein absoluter Schatz.
> Ich gebe durchaus viel Geld für eine Rute aus.



#6 Ich sag ja nix über teures edles Tackle, nur die Empfehlungen sind bei vielen (auch in anderen Threads) teils sehr weit hergeholt.

Und wenn du Besitzer einer BP bist entschuldige die Frage, aber warum stellst du dann noch solche Fragen ?


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und wenn du Besitzer einer BP bist entschuldige die Frage, aber warum stellst du dann noch solche Fragen ?


Die Rute ist ihm bestimmt zu kostbar um sie zu fischen :q


----------



## darth carper (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Nein, weil die BP nur eine Hechtrute ist!


----------



## J-son (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Nein, weil die BP nur eine Hechtrute ist!



Aha...das erklär' mal den Leuten, die damit auf Zander gehen - und das sind nicht wenige.
Bis 15cm und 30g, würde ich sagen, ist die BP 'ne gute GuFi-Rute.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## darth carper (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Ich brauche das gar nicht erklären, habe nur den Threadersteller zitiert.
Habe meine eigene Meinung zur BP, die aber hier wohl off topic und im BP-Fan-Thread nicht erwünscht ist! ;-)


----------



## SebastianHH (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Ich fische mit der Rute nicht auf Zander, weil sie meiner Meinung nicht so optimal für das Gebiet ist.
Zum Jiggen brauche ich eine schnellere Spitze.
Ist meine Meinung. Für jemand anderen ist die BP das top Gerät zum Gufieren. 

Die BP ist zwar sehr teuer gewesen. Aber ich behandle die BP wie meine anderen Ruten auch. Zum Angeln ist sie mir nicht zu schade. Ich gehe jede Woche mit ihr auf Hechtjagd.
Das wird sie auch mal in den Dreck gelegt. Das sehe ich nicht so eng.


MfG
sebastian


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Wie bitte? Wäre NorbertF hier würde deer Dir was husten...

Ok ich habe keine BP, durfte die aber mal probefischen, WG 5-100 g... Arbeitsgewicht nach eigenem Empfinden: min 10 g Jig braucht die. Habe die am Rhein mit 10-12 cm GuFis und an Jigköpfen bis zu 30 g gefischt, also die Zander hat sie gebracht genau wie die Barsche. Nur leider keinen Hecht, sicher mit ~270 (laut Angler Oase) g ist es nicht der leichteste Stecken auf dem Markt, es gibt leichtere, diese dafür als Hechtrute abzustempeln ist aber falsch.


----------



## Slotti (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

irgendwo hat jeder Recht ! *g

zum einen streuen die BP Blanks durchaus, da ist nicht eine Rute wie die andere , zum anderen ist das auch immer ein persönliches empfinden, dem einen kommt, auch beim jiggen, eine eher etwas weichere Spitze entgegen und der andere mags lieber hart und schnell.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Slotti schrieb:


> der andere mags lieber hart und schnell.



Ist doch mein Reeeeden!!! #h#h#h:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Die BP ist eine klasse Allround-Rute, aber für Gufi geibt es einfach bessere (schnellere) Ruten.Das hat der TE erkannt und möchte dahingehend beraten werden, was ist da so schlimm dran? Einige zerbrechen sich hier echt für andere Leute den Kopf...


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Dan hänge ich mich hier ebenfalls dran.

Suche Jigrute (Preis bis ~400€ +/- 10%)

Köderspektrum GuFi 8-13 cm
Jigköpfe: 7 – 30 g

Gewässer: Rhein, Rheinhafen: Baggerseen

Schlagt mal was vor bitte.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Die Antworten werden sich wiederholen...


Meine war hier schon am Anfang: VHF 75 für den Fluss, VHF45 für den See, ist halt eine sehr schnelle Rute, am besten mal probefischen, aber von der Köderrückmeldung her schon eine extreme Rute... Und meiner Meinung nach auch sehr stabil, zumindest bei mir noch keine Probleme bei Fischen bis etwa 100 Pfund...


----------



## Gummischuh (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Moin Jaws#h



> wie willst du mit einer leichte spinrute mittler bis große gufis über grund führen, wenn deine ganze aktion in der rute verpufft???!!!


Willst Du schwere Gummis werfen oder Zander fangen ?
Ich sach ja nich, dass man mit Gummigummiruten fischen soll. Recht straff sollte sie schon sein. Nur 80g WG braucht es nicht wirklich. Es sei denn, man will wirklich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

Hab ich vor Jahren auch noch gemacht. Unter 15cm kam mir nix an die Rute (damals 'ne 3m Kev-Pike, die ich heute fast ausschließlich nur noch für'n Hechtfang oder für's Grundangeln nutze), ...10er waren Spielzeuch. Hab' auch recht gut gefangen damit. Aber irgendwann kam ich nicht umhin, dass mir auffiel, dass 10er bis 12er Gummis, gerade im Strom, wesentlich besser zu kontrollieren sind, und das mit weniger Blei am Kopp, weshalb ich heutzutage 15er nur noch in ruhigen Bereichen gelegentlich mal dranhänge.

.....Außerdem fange ich mit kleineren Gufis auch noch 'ne ganze Ecke mehr (Barsche sprechen besser an, Rapfen ebenso...), was schon Grund genug wäre. Selbst die Fischgrößen tangiert es nicht. Genau genommen habe ich, .....bis auf meinen bisher größten Zander, den ich auf einen "Selbstbaululatsch" gefangen habe, alle ü80er auf kleine Gufis (1 auf Spinner, 1 auf Köfi) gekriegt. Nicht einen auf'n 15er und aufwärts, was nicht heißen soll, dass die nicht auch darauf gebissen hätten. Halt nur, dass es, zumindest  überall wo ich bisher Zander fing, völlig egal war.

Einen 10er kannste nunmal viel natürlicher und strömungsunanfälliger führen als wie so'n 15er Wackeldackel, und man kann ihn viel punktgenauer versenken. Sowohl im Wasser, als auch im Zandermaul (...wat is'n eigentlich 'n Angsthaken ???|kopfkrat). ...Für den Fangerfolg alles nicht unerheblich.

Darüber hinaus werfe ich bei gleicher "Grundsicherheit"  jedes Mal nur 25 anstatt 55g durch die Atmosphäre, und produziere mir beim Einholen keinen "unnötigen" Druck auf's Maderiaaal.
Aus diesen Gründen hab ich, trotz solide gebautem Blank, wohl auch kein Problem mit sowat wie Kopflastigkeit und fische meine Spinrolle (die erste Stradic GTM) auch schon seit knapp 10 Jahren.

Für mich gibt es einfach keinen Grund mehr, mit schwerem Getakel auf Zanderjagt zu gehen. Es hat einfach 0 Vorteile, ...und wie ich schon sagte, machen Zander an schwerem Gerät auch nur recht wenig Spaß.

Mag Ausnahmen geben, wo schweres Gerät nötig wird. Hier an Unterweser und -elbe in aller Regel jedoch nicht.
Wenn man dem Wg. vertrauen kann, dann reicht 'ne 30 bis max. 50g Rute aus.
Mit meiner 30er Rute gehen auch noch 15er mit 20er Kopp problemlos, und wenn ein 40er Barsch oder 50er Zander dranhängt, dann hab' ich sogar das Gefühl von Fisch am Haken:g

Aber das Schöne am angeln is' ja, dass zwei völlig verschiedene "Glaubensrichtungen" gleichermaßen zum Erfolg führen können, dass es so gut wie keine "Wahrheiten" gibt und letztendlich nur der Spaß an der Sache zählt.

In diesem Sinne.....

Machet jut|wavey:......und zieh noch ordentlich wat die Saison, ...womit auch immer


----------



## SebastianHH (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Wäre NorbertF hier würde deer Dir was husten...
> 
> Ok ich habe keine BP, durfte die aber mal probefischen, WG 5-100 g... Arbeitsgewicht nach eigenem Empfinden: min 10 g Jig braucht die. Habe die am Rhein mit 10-12 cm GuFis und an Jigköpfen bis zu 30 g gefischt, also die Zander hat sie gebracht genau wie die Barsche. Nur leider keinen Hecht, sicher mit ~270 (laut Angler Oase) g ist es nicht der leichteste Stecken auf dem Markt, es gibt leichtere, diese dafür als Hechtrute abzustempeln ist aber falsch.


 

Soll er mir was Husten. Is mir völlig egal. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung dazu.
Ich Stempel die BP nicht als Hechtrute ab. Man kann mit ihr gut Jiggen. Es gibt aber bessere Ruten für diesen Einsatz, finde ich. Das sieht auch jeder anders. Für mich ist das so.
Ich habe die Rute zu Jiggen gerne etwas Steifer und schneller. Der eine mag es sensibler, der eine Steifer.


----------



## sa-s (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Tachchchch#h
> Im Falle eines Hängers  wickle ich mir die um den Arm und drehe viele Steine, mit gefühlvollem, aber stetig steigendem Zug einfach um.......oder biege den Haken auf, weshalb ich im Durchschnitt auch nicht mehr als ein Gummi pro Tag abreiße, ....wenn überhaupt.



Super Gummischuh,

gefällt mir sehr gut Dein Ansatz, mach ich auch so und verwende deswegen auch nur Jighaken in Gr. 4 die ich mit 6-8 kg Geflecht und gefühlvollem Zug aufbiegen kann, falls sich der Felsen mal nicht bewegen lässt. Dass ich einen Hänger über Rute undoder Rolle lösen würde fällt mir nicht mal bei einer günstigen Rute/Rolle ein. Will ja auch nicht mehr als unbedingt notwendig Radau machen am Wasser.

Hallo Sesbastian,

hast Du denn schon eine engere Wahl getroffen?
Von den ersten drei genannten ist ja eigentlich keine mehr im Topf.

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## zesch (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@Denni_Lo

ruf mal den Weckesser an, der macht immer eine sehr gute Beratung in Richtung Zielfisch / Gewässer / Köder / Führunsstil usw.

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Ollek (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



Slotti schrieb:


> und der andere mags lieber hart und schnell.



:vik: man wo ist der honeyball, pennt der schon??? |schlafen


----------



## J-son (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich brauche das gar nicht erklären, habe nur den Threadersteller zitiert.



Naja, dass das ein Zitat war, hättest Du mit Anführungszeichen deutlich machen können, dann hätte es tatsächlich nur der Erklärung bedurft, wer genau hier zitiert wird.
Ausserdem hat der TE das so nicht gesagt, auch wenn er die Rute tatsächlich nur zu diesem Zweck benutzt.
Eigentlich geht's mir nur darum, dass dieser Satz wie eine Tatsache dasteht, und nicht deutlich gemacht wird, dass es eine (wessen auch immer) persönliche Einstellung dazu ist



darth carper schrieb:


> Habe meine eigene Meinung zur BP, die aber hier wohl off topic und im BP-Fan-Thread nicht erwünscht ist! ;-)



Das ist zwar gar nicht der BP-Fan-Thread, aber die Meinung zur BP wäre hier trotzdem OffTopic (es sei denn, sie würde vom TE im Bezug auf seine Frage geäussert), wie meine eigentlich auch...




Gummischuh schrieb:


> [...]Willst Du schwere Gummis werfen oder Zander fangen ?[...]



Je nachdem wo man Zander fangen will, muss man halt bei 30g Ködergewicht schon an eine -80g WG-Rute gehen, um überhaupt noch Gefühl für den Köder zu bekommen.
Ausserdem gibt's bei uns im Sommer fast nur die Möglichkeit, mit Winzgummis und Mordsjigs in den Bereich der Fische zu kommen, so das 75g auch schnell erschöpft sind.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das in den Schiffahrtsrinnen der Elbe grossartig anders verhält (ist aber nur 'ne Annahme).

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## darth carper (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

@ J-son

Hast recht, zitiert war das falsche Wort. Nachgeplappert wäre richtig gewesen.
Und ich wollte natürlich nicht die BP kritisieren, nichts liegt mir ferner.
Hatte natürlich nicht die Absicht, es wie eine Tatsache aussehen lassen zu wollen, daß das "nur" eine Hechtrute ist. Es ist natürlich auch "die" Rute fürs Großforellen und Störangeln in Teichanlagen etc. etc. etc..
Ich hoffe ich kann mein Fauxpas irgenwie wieder gut machen.

Jetzt habe ich schon wieder was zu dieser Rute geschrieben, wollte das doch nicht mehr.

Egal, zurück zum gerade aufgekommenen Thema:

Sicher kann man auch mit einer leichteren Rute mit Gufis im Strom angeln, wenn es die Situation zuläßt. Diese Rute kann aber auch überfordert sein, wenn größere und schwere Köpfe gefischt werden müssen.
Eigentlich braucht man, wie immer beim Spinnfischen, zwei oder drei verschiedene Ruten.
Möchte man nur eine Rute für alles, sollte sie lieber ein bißchen zu schwer als zu leicht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*



> Möchte man nur eine Rute für alles, sollte sie lieber ein bißchen zu schwer als zu leicht sein.


Das stimmt wohl - muss auch ich als Anhänger leichter, flexibler Ruten zugeben, der die modernen und harten "Zanderprügel" definitiv nicht mag..

Man sollte allerdings auch dran denken, dass die Rutenwahl nicht nur vom Gewässer selber und dem verwendeten Köder abhängt, sondern auch vom persönlichen Führungsstil.

Je nach Führungsstil braucht man bei ansonsten gleicher Schnur/Jig sehr unterschiedliche Jigkopfgewichte, was dann auch wieder die Verwendung komplett unterschiedlicher Ruten - was das WG angeht - zulässt.

Habe das selber schon erlebt dass ich an Stellen wo ein Kollege Jigs mit 28 Gramm verwendet hat, locker mit 10 Gramm ausgekommen bin.

Kann man dann eben mit entsprechend leichterer Rute fischen.

Wer aber einen Führungsstil hat, bei dem er harte Ruten braucht, wird sowieso immer lieber eine WG - Klasse höher fischen, da logischerweise eine Rute umso härter ausfällt je höher das WG ist.

Ob das alles in Zeiten wo (fast) jeder Zanderangler geflochtene Schnur verwendet wirklich so wichtig ist, kann auch nur jeder persönlich für sich entscheiden.

Wer "Härte und Schnelligkeit" bei einer Rute als "Qualitätskriterium" sieht, wird dann kaum an hochmodulierten Kohlefaserruten mit relativ hohem WG vorbeikommen.  Dass dabei beim spinnfischen zusätzlich logischerweise auch das Gewicht der Rute eine Rolle spielt ist klar.

Wobei auch da zu bedenken ist, dass über das reine Gewicht hinaus die Zusammenstellung mit der Rolle eine optimale Gewichtsverteilung ergeben muss, um lange ermüdungsfrei fischen zu können.

Das ist in meinen Augen wichtiger als jedes Gramm bei Rute (und natürlich Rolle) zu sparen.

Eine gut ausbalancierte Kombi fischt man ermüdungsfreier als eine zwar 100 Gramm schwerere, die aber kopf- oder hecklastig ist..

Alles in allem immer interessante Diskussionen, bei denen immer wieder klar wird, dass auf Grund der unterschiedlichen individuellen Führungsstile und der jeweiligen Gewässer/Köder jeder eigentlich ne andere Lieblingsrute hat.

Was mich dabei immer wieder erstaunt ist der Fanatismus, mit dem nicht nur die eigene Lieblingsrute gelobt, sondern vor allem alle möglichen anderen Ruten runtergemacht werden - obwohl die ja für einen anderen durchaus passen können.

Wenn dann wie hier der TE nach bestimmten Ruten fragt, sollte er sich ebenso wie jeder Leser darüber im Klaren sein, dass da nur persönliche Erfahrungen an bestimmten Gewässern mit einem jeweils individuellen Führungsstil wiedergegeben werden.

Weder großes Lob noch große Kritik an bestimmten Ruten prädestinieren diese daher für einen möglichen Kauf oder schließen ihn aus...

Leider wird man als Angler "seine" Rute für sein Gewässer/Methode/Führung immer nur durch ausprobieren verschiedener Ruten in der Praxis rausfinden können...


----------



## darth carper (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Den letzten Satz kann ich vollkommen unterschreiben.


----------



## Gummischuh (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich suche eine Top Gummirute für die Elbe!!!*

Moin J-son



> Je nachdem wo man Zander fangen will, muss man halt bei 30g Ködergewicht schon an eine -80g WG-Rute gehen, um überhaupt noch Gefühl für den Köder zu bekommen.


30g Ködergewicht ist eigentlich das, womit ich auch immer mit meinem 5-30g Stock herumschmeiße (12er an 20g Kopf). Muss aber hinzu fügen, dass die nicht mit einer 30er Shimano vergleichbar ist. Gemeint ist bei meiner der optimale Wg-Bereich, und nicht das maximale Wg. . Das max. Fischbare würde ich so um die 50g ansiedeln.
Hört sich zwar irgendwie doof an, aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich "das optimale Ködergefühl" gar nicht mehr brauche, weil ich die Gummiangelei nun schon 'ne kleine Ewigkeit betreibe und mein Gerät auch schon seit mindestens 'ner Halben benutze. Ich weiß auch ohne "Tock" etc. was mein Köder treibt.
Bei stärkerem Wind bspws., erkenne ich den Grundkontakt obendrein auch immer noch gut am leichten "Auswippen" der Spitze.



> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das in den Schiffahrtsrinnen der Elbe grossartig anders verhält (ist aber nur 'ne Annahme).


In die Schifffahrtsrinne kommste eh nicht. Die ist fast immer so ziemlich ausser Wurfweite. Hinzu kommt, dass der Grund an der Kante steil um mindestens 10m abfällt. Da würdeste eher vertikal die Wand hoch angeln müssen. .....Ausserdem kriegste dort nicht einmal mehr ein 200g Blei zum Liegen.
Ganz allgemein sind nicht oft große Wurfweiten erforderlich. Die Zander jagen bevorzugt am Fuße oder direkt an der Steinpackung. ......Ich schätze mal........, min. 80% aller Fische beißen in nicht mehr als 10....15m Entfernung zum Ufer, weshalb ich auch lieber zwei kurze, Gezielte aus'm Handgelenk, als einen (zu) langen Wurf mache.

Schlussendlich möchte ich mich auch nicht auf Gummis festlegen. Wenn darauf mal nix geht, dann geht oft ein kleiner (oder auch größerer) Spinner oder Blinker.

Das Ding ist wohl, dass zwischen 30g Rute und 30g Rute oft Welten liegen. Kräftig und straff sollte 'ne Rute für's Gummiangeln schon sein, aber ein MUSS, wie's oft und gern dargestellt wird, ist 'ne 80er Rute bei weitem nicht; ...das is'n Märchen (ein pervers nachgeschärfter Haken ist viel wichtiger). Im Zweifelsfall allerdings lieber 'nen Ticken "schwerer", ...das stimmt wohl, ...und hi und da mag so'n Heavy-Stock auch tatsächlich unumgänglich sein, aber das is' eher die Ausnahme.

Ich tu mir das halt nicht gern an, weshalb mir wohl auch das Wort "Ermüdungserscheinungen" fremd ist. 6....8 Stunden Dauerpeitschen is' kein Problem. .....Aber um das noch zu schaffen muss ich jetzt loooos

#h


----------

